# alien/ufo music and/or sound effects suggestions



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Go to http://www.sounddogs.com/ and seach on the key words you provided.


----------



## Mr.Death (Oct 6, 2006)

I have lots of sound EFX of space and music send me an email and i will send them to you. [email protected]
E:\Sound FX\28 Various - Space (music).mp3
E:\Sound FX\32 Various - Space (Music).mp3
E:\Sound FX\27 Various - Space Background-Drift.mp3
E:\Sound FX\84 SFX - Space Battle with Music.mp3
E:\Sound FX\46 Various - Space Bridge (Stereofect).mp3
E:\Sound FX\35 Various - Space Craft Landing (Cruiser).mp3
E:\Sound FX\34 Various - Space Craft Landing (Patrol Ship).mp3
E:\Sound FX\47 LaserLight Digital - Space Echo.mp3
E:\Sound FX\47 Various - Space Ghosts (Stereofect).mp3
E:\Sound FX\44 Various - Space Guns.mp3
E:\Sound FX\25 Various - Space Machine-Background.mp3
E:\Sound FX\45 Various - Space Music (Rapid Tempo).mp3
E:\Sound FX\94 SFX - Space Pipes.mp3
E:\Sound FX\08 Various - Space Ship Blast Off.mp3
E:\Sound FX\33 Various - Space Ship Blast Off & Flight.mp3
E:\Sound FX\06 Various - Space Ship Hatch.mp3
E:\Sound FX\91 SFX - Space Siren.mp3
E:\Sound FX\26 Various - Space Sounds.mp3
E:\Sound FX\88 SFX - Space Wars.mp3


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

here's a star trek sound fx disc:

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=14e592adbb2a257e27bc528b561a7844


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I carry Virgils "Spacial Effects" in my music section.
Check out the samples and see if you like them.


http://www.thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.gore-galore.com/HauntMusic.htm The last CD on the list is called Dark Matter and is very spacy - ethereal....... great low frequency music, it is indeed disturbing!


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

track 2 on this is 15 minutes of spooky space sounds:
http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/10/forrest-j-ackerman-and-frank-coe-music.html


----------



## cncmomma (Oct 23, 2006)

Mannheim Steamroller did a track I believe called "Crystal" which sounded very Sci-Fi-spaceship and spooky.


----------

